# A Couple Nice roths



## Justin (May 16, 2021)

rothschildianum Mont Millais FCC/RHS, FCC/AOS, GM/WOC

Normally has five flowers, but only four this year. The NS is also only 27mm this year. I have gotten it to nearly 31 before.





rothschildianum 'Spring Queen' x 'Western Monarch'

Tokyo Orchid Nursery cross of (Val x MM) x (Rex x MM). One of the best roths I have bloomed from seedling. Still a very small plant. NS 27mm


----------



## Ray (May 16, 2021)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 16, 2021)

Wow I love to have both of them! Form and color is great!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 16, 2021)

Nice, Great job.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2021)

both very nice (esp MM).
you can post 'hotlink to forum' instead of thumbnails, if you like.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 16, 2021)

Nice MM...excellent petal width
I have an MM that now has 4 growths...a small plant too.


----------



## NEslipper (May 16, 2021)

Stunning, thanks for sharing! Can really see all the MM in the TON plant, congrats on blooming out one so nice! 27 NS first-up is great!

Did you change up the fertilizer or lighting on the MM, curious why you think it has fewer flowers this year?


----------



## Camellkc (May 17, 2021)

It is a nice one. If you wish to get some supreme quality roths, you should be able to find some in Taiwan. A roths with DS7.5 cm and NS over 35 cm with a petal width of over 2 cm is not rare nowadays.


----------



## emydura (May 17, 2021)

Both are wonderful Justin. That is a great seedling. Look forward to seeing it flower on a larger plant.


----------



## musa (May 17, 2021)

Both are amazing! Will be interesting how the second one will develope...


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Stunning, thanks for sharing! Can really see all the MM in the TON plant, congrats on blooming out one so nice! 27 NS first-up is great!
> 
> Did you change up the fertilizer or lighting on the MM, curious why you think it has fewer flowers this year?



I just repotted late last summer which may have affected this year's flower count. Also converted last summer from HPS to LED, although it is in a west-facing window so it still gets plenty of light. 

This year's picture was taken before it was really in full bloom with the spike fully extended. Here are some prior years' efforts:


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (May 17, 2021)

I like them both, Justin....but that MM is to die for!    The former, impressive 5-flower flowering ought to have brought you close to an award for culture, one would think? That is, if you would risk to transport such gorgeousness anywhere other than its usual spot of growing!

Had you CITES-wise been in the vicinity, I guarantee you, that I would incessantly have pestered you for a division!!!!!!

My friend and mentor in all things orchidiadic, Hans Christiansen, has at least one MM, that he got way back in time through the Eric Young Foundation - and its colurs are equally as gorgeous as yours is! I have many a time tried to pester him, but as he very kindly has sold me some other very good and sometimes special plants, and hitherto kindly, but steadfastly has refused to grant me that wish, I have abstained from pushing the matter further.
But, geeeee, seeing your plant in all its glory spurs me on to give it a go some more times!

How did you succeed in obtaining the plant transatlantically - and how many years did you grow on it, before it reached its current, glorious state (even with "only" 4 flowers )?

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## JimNJ (May 17, 2021)

Justin said:


> I just repotted late last summer which may have affected this year's flower count. Also converted last summer from HPS to LED, although it is in a west-facing window so it still gets plenty of light.
> 
> This year's picture was taken before it was really in full bloom with the spike fully extended. Here are some prior years' efforts:


Incredible! I can see why this one species has such a cult around it. I’m just starting to get into Roths and got a large seedling (20 inch ls, 5 leaves) of Rex x MM from Windy Hill, hope a few years will be enough to see some blooms. Any particular tips you have to maximize growth - temps, humidity, fert? Also how much bigger do blooms get with each flowering. What should I expect from this older cross? Thanks!


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2021)

Guldal said:


> I like them both, Justin....but that MM is to die for!    The former, impressive 5-flower flowering ought to have brought you close to an award for culture, one would think? That is, if you would risk to transport such gorgeousness anywhere other than its usual spot of growing!
> 
> Had you CITES-wise been in the vicinity, I guarantee you, that I would incessantly have pestered you for a division!!!!!!
> 
> ...



My division is from Lien Luu who got it from Sam Tsui. I have had it for maybe 10 years. It is actually the most vigorous roth in my collection, blooming every year, although it did take last year off. It is a compact plant but grows and clumps really well. 

I have also selfed it several times, and it creates pods with tons of seed, but I have never sent them in for flasking. This year I am planning to finally send some in. 

I hope you can get a division someday, It is really a special plant. 

@Duck Slipper I am eager to see yours soon as well. It is a great grower so you should get a spike for sure!


----------



## Justin (May 17, 2021)

JimNJ said:


> Incredible! I can see why this one species has such a cult around it. I’m just starting to get into Roths and got a large seedling (20 inch ls, 5 leaves) of Rex x MM from Windy Hill, hope a few years will be enough to see some blooms. Any particular tips you have to maximize growth - temps, humidity, fert? Also how much bigger do blooms get with each flowering. What should I expect from this older cross? Thanks!



Bright, almost Cattleya light, warm temps, high humidity, and lots of water and fert. I use 1/4 tsp 30-10-10 every other watering. I grow them in Orchiata.

With seedlings you have to either grow a lot of them to find a good one, or just be really lucky. I have bloomed dozens of seedlings, and I think it is mainly a numbers game to find that % that are exceptional. The good news is that even a good or average roth is still a thing of beauty.


----------



## NEslipper (May 17, 2021)

Justin said:


> I just repotted late last summer which may have affected this year's flower count. Also converted last summer from HPS to LED, although it is in a west-facing window so it still gets plenty of light.
> 
> This year's picture was taken before it was really in full bloom with the spike fully extended. Here are some prior years' efforts:


Thanks, Justin! How have you found the LEDs overall?
I’ve been thinking of adding something along the lines of the Yescom 225 panels to supplement my south-facing windows during the winter. I get great light, but it just doesn’t last very long when the sun sets at 4:30 pm...


----------



## Justin (May 18, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Thanks, Justin! How have you found the LEDs overall?
> I’ve been thinking of adding something along the lines of the Yescom 225 panels to supplement my south-facing windows during the winter. I get great light, but it just doesn’t last very long when the sun sets at 4:30 pm...



I absolutely love the LEDs. The technology has really come a long way. It is amazing how powerful the lights are for the wattage. And no more "purple" lights. 

For the big plants I am using these, which are really the equivalent of 250 watt HPS:









HLG 65 V2


HLG 65 V2 is ideal for a vegging or flowering in compact spaces. Equivalent to 120W T5 or 200W CFL output or 150W metal halide. Samsung LM301H LED




horticulturelightinggroup.com





And for seedlings I am using these, one unit per 2'x4' shelf:






Orchid Hobbyist


Orchid, Orchid Growing, Orchid Supplies, Orchid LEDs, LEDs for Plants, African Violet LEDs, Orchid Grow Lights, Orchid Lights




theorchidhobbyist.com


----------



## NEslipper (May 18, 2021)

Justin said:


> I absolutely love the LEDs. The technology has really come a long way. It is amazing how powerful the lights are for the wattage. And no more "purple" lights.
> 
> For the big plants I am using these, which are really the equivalent of 250 watt HPS:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## GuRu (May 20, 2021)

Justin said:


> rothschildianum Mont Millais FCC/RHS, FCC/AOS, GM/WOC
> Normally has five flowers, but only four this year. The NS is also only 27*mm* this year. I have gotten it to nearly 31 before........
> 
> Tokyo Orchid Nursery cross of (Val x MM) x (Rex x MM). One of the best roths I have bloomed from seedling. Still a very small plant. NS 27*mm *



Justin, you know I'm no native English speaker, therefore not completely familiar with your abbreviations and when I read your first post I thought NS (maybe natural size or spread) 27 mm......that's tiny and must be wrong. Maybe it's 27 cm? Then I dug up my ruler and thought....27 cm or 31 cm....this size is impossible for a P. rothschildianum flower. Anyway, with your post #11 you proved this size by your ruler and I stand completely in awe.
What impressive and huge flowers they are. 
On the other hand I know, you Amercians don't really live in the metric world. I think in your daily life you use more frequently inch, feet, mile and gallone than mm, cm, m and liter. So your lapsus is explainable.


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Justin, you know I'm no native English speaker, therefore not completely familiar with your abbreviations and when I read your first post I thought NS (maybe natural size or spread) 27 mm......that's tiny and must be wrong. Maybe it's 27 cm? Then I dug up my ruler and thought....27 cm or 31 cm....this size is impossible for a P. rothschildianum flower. Anyway, with your post #11 you proved this size by your ruler and I stand completely in awe.
> What impressive and huge flowers they are.
> On the other hand I know, you Amercians don't really live in the metric world. I think in your daily life you use more frequently inch, feet, mile and gallone than mm, cm, m and liter. So your lapsus is explainable.



You are correct Rudolph! My apologies 

I was using the abbreviation NS for Natural Spread, which is the conventional American Orchid Society measurement for width of a flower without manually supporting the petals. 

Thank you for the compliment  best, Justin


----------



## tnyr5 (May 21, 2021)

As one of my favorite orchid judges would say, I need 5 minutes alone with these (and a towel).


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 21, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> As one of my favorite orchid judges would say, I need 5 minutes alone with these (and a towel).



interesting hybrid


----------

